# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ερωτηση για Dimmer

## pas2007

Γειά σας.

Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν τα dimmer χωρίζονται σε 2 κατηγορίες. Δλδ στα απλά ποτενσιόμετρα και στα dimmer εξοικονώμησης ενέργειας τα οποία παίζουν με την συχνότητα. ΕΚτός και αν δεν χωρίζονται. Απλώς τις προάλλες είδα ένα και μου είπαν ότι εκείνο είναι απλό και δεν κάνει οικονομία.

Τι λέτε?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## luhe98922

Από όσο ξέρω όλα τα dimmer παίζουν με τη συχνότητα... Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι κάνουν οικονομία. Μάλιστα έχω ακούσει (δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσον ισχύει) οτι μιά λάμπα με dimmer καταναλώνει το ίδιο με μια ίδια λάμπα χωρίς dimmer. 

Τώρα με ένα απλό ποτενσιόμετρο δεν θα μπορέσεις να αυξομοιώσεις την ένταση της λάμπας... θα το κάψεις... 

Οπότε βασικα, θα έλεγα οτι δεν ισχύει η κατηγοριοποίηση αυτή.

Δεν μπορώ όμως να πω με σιγουριά γνώμη για το άν υπάρχουν dimmer που να κάνουν εξοικονόμηση... μήπως σου είπαν οτι αυτό που είδες δεν κανει για λαμπτήρες εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας?? αυτό ισχύει. Τα περισσότερα dimmer δεν είναι κατάλληλα για τέτοιες λάμπες. Αυτά που μπορούν να αυξομοιώσουν τετοιου τύπου λαμπτήρες είναι ειδικά και το γράφουν στις προδιαγραφές τους.

----------


## nveli

> Γειά σας.
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν τα dimmer χωρίζονται σε 2 κατηγορίες. Δλδ στα απλά ποτενσιόμετρα και στα dimmer εξοικονώμησης ενέργειας τα οποία παίζουν με την συχνότητα. ΕΚτός και αν δεν χωρίζονται. Απλώς τις προάλλες είδα ένα και μου είπαν ότι εκείνο είναι απλό και δεν κάνει οικονομία.
> 
> Τι λέτε?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



τα dimmer με ποτενσιόμετρο δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πια, ακριβώς γιατί δεν πρόσφεραν εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας αφού η ισχύ που δεν πήγαινε στον λαμπτήρα καταναλώνονταν στα τυλίγματα του ρεοστάτη.
τα σύγχρονα dimmer προσφέρουν εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας αφού μεταβάλουν την τάση τροφοδοσίας (όχι την συχνότητα) του λαμπτήρα. Οι κλασικοί λαμπτήρες εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας δεν δέχονται dimmer, υπάρχουν ειδικοί λαμπτήρες (ακριβότεροι και σπανιότεροι) για χρήση με dimmer. Για τους απλούς λαμπτήρες φθορισμού υπάρχουν ballast που συνδέονται με συστήματα ελέγχου φωτισμού (1-10V, dsi, dali, knx)

----------


## pas2007

Καλημέρα.
Αναφέρομαι σε dimmer για λάμπες πυράκτωσης.
Διάβασα ότι τα dimmer εξοικονώμησης στέλνουν ρεύμα με 120 παλμούς το δευτερόλεπτο. 
Εγώ έχω ένα dimmer telco απλώς δεν ξέρω αν είναι μεταβολής τάσης. Μπορώ να το δω αυτό με βολτόμετρο?

----------


## nveli

> Καλημέρα.
> Αναφέρομαι σε dimmer για λάμπες πυράκτωσης.
> Διάβασα ότι τα dimmer εξοικονώμησης στέλνουν ρεύμα με 120 παλμούς το δευτερόλεπτο. 
> Εγώ έχω ένα dimmer telco απλώς δεν ξέρω αν είναι μεταβολής τάσης. Μπορώ να το δω αυτό με βολτόμετρο?



που το είδες οτι τα dimmer στέλνουν 120 παλμούς το δευτερόλεπτο; η φωτεινότητα ενός λαμπτήρα δεν είναι συνάρτηση της συχνότητας τροφοδοσίας αλλά της τάσης. Ο λαμπτήρας λειτουργεί μια χαρά και σε συνεχές ρεύμα. Με ένα πολύμετρο μπορείς να δεις την αλλαγή της τάσης που προκαλεί ένα dimmer αλλά σωστή μέτρηση θα έχεις μόνο αν χρησιμοποιήσεις truerms πολύμετρο, ακόμα καλύτερα οπτικά θα το δεις σε ένα παλμογράφο. Υπάρχουν συσκευές ελέγχου ισχύος που εξαφανίζουν ολόκληρες περιόδους της τάσης αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται στον έλεγχο θέρμανσης, όχι φωτισμού.

----------


## stom

Κανενα dimmer για λαμπτηρες πυρακτωσης δεν αλλαζει τη συχνοτητα.
Ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα dimmer "παιζουν" με τη στιγμη που θα αναψουν τη λαμπα, πανω στο ημιτονο των 50 κυκλων.
Και δεν υπαρχουν dimmer οικονομικά ή όχι. (Ρεοστατες για λαμπτηρες πυρακτωσης πρακτικως πλεον δεν υπαρχουν....(οι ειδικες κατασκευες προφανως εξαιρουνται))
Η ταση παραμενει 230vac, απλως λειπουν "κομματια" απο το πληρη κυκλο του ημιτονου, με αποτελεσμα η ισχυς να μειωνεται.
Κατ επεκταση αλλαζει ο βαθμος πυράκτωσης και στη συνεχεια η ενταση το εκπεμπομενου φωτος....

----------


## tomka

> Κανενα dimmer για λαμπτηρες πυρακτωσης δεν αλλαζει τη συχνοτητα.
> Ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα dimmer "παιζουν" με τη στιγμη που θα αναψουν τη λαμπα, πανω στο ημιτονο των 50 κυκλων.
> Και δεν υπαρχουν dimmer οικονομικά ή όχι. (Ρεοστατες για λαμπτηρες πυρακτωσης πρακτικως πλεον δεν υπαρχουν....(οι ειδικες κατασκευες προφανως εξαιρουνται))
> Η ταση παραμενει 230vac, απλως λειπουν "κομματια" απο το πληρη κυκλο του ημιτονου, με αποτελεσμα η ισχυς να μειωνεται.
> Κατ επεκταση αλλαζει ο βαθμος πυράκτωσης και στη συνεχεια η ενταση το εκπεμπομενου φωτος....



Καλημερα....

Συμφωνω με τα παραπανω απλα να προσθεσω οτι εφ οσον το dimmer κοβει μερος του ημιτονου αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να κοβει και την ισχυ που καταναλωνει το φορτιο. Επομενως εχουμε οικονομια στην καταναλωση ρευματος.....

----------


## Nemmesis

> Κανενα dimmer για λαμπτηρες πυρακτωσης δεν αλλαζει τη συχνοτητα.
> Ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα dimmer "παιζουν" με τη στιγμη που θα αναψουν τη λαμπα, πανω στο ημιτονο των 50 κυκλων.
> Και δεν υπαρχουν dimmer οικονομικά ή όχι. (Ρεοστατες για λαμπτηρες πυρακτωσης πρακτικως πλεον δεν υπαρχουν....(οι ειδικες κατασκευες προφανως εξαιρουνται))
> Η ταση παραμενει 230vac, απλως λειπουν "κομματια" απο το πληρη κυκλο του ημιτονου, με αποτελεσμα η ισχυς να μειωνεται.
> Κατ επεκταση αλλαζει ο βαθμος πυράκτωσης και στη συνεχεια η ενταση το εκπεμπομενου φωτος....



αυτος εισαι... τωρα οτι ακουγετε για συχνοτητες ειναι βλακιες μιας και παντα εχουμε τα 50hz στην εξοδο... εχουμε στην ουσια ενα PWM με zero crossing στα 50Hz του δυκτιου...
οικονομικα dimmer οπως ειπαμε δεν υπαρχουν αλλα τα παλια μη ηλεκτρονικα dimmer ειχαν μια συμαντηκη καταναλωση (φανταστητε τα σαν μια αντισταση)ενω τα ηλεκτρονικα οχι(φανταστητετα σαν ενα διακοπτη)...

----------


## nveli

> αυτος εισαι... τωρα οτι ακουγετε για συχνοτητες ειναι βλακιες μιας και παντα εχουμε τα 50hz στην εξοδο... εχουμε στην ουσια ενα PWM με zero crossing στα 50Hz του δυκτιου...
> οικονομικα dimmer οπως ειπαμε δεν υπαρχουν αλλα τα παλια μη ηλεκτρονικα dimmer ειχαν μια συμαντηκη καταναλωση (φανταστητε τα σαν μια αντισταση)ενω τα ηλεκτρονικα οχι(φανταστητετα σαν ενα διακοπτη)...



τα pwm dimmer που αναφέρεις χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο σε ειδικές εφαρμογές επαγγελματικού φωτισμού και χρησιμοποιούν IGBT. Τα κλασικά dimmer του εμπορίου είναι phasecut μέσω triac

----------


## stom

> Καλημερα....
> 
> Συμφωνω με τα παραπανω απλα να προσθεσω οτι εφ οσον το dimmer κοβει μερος του ημιτονου αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να κοβει και την ισχυ που καταναλωνει το φορτιο. Επομενως εχουμε οικονομια στην καταναλωση ρευματος.....



Αυτο ομως δεν λεγεται οικονομια, αλλα συσκοτιση..  :Laugh: 
Οικονομια ειναι να παιρνεις την ιδια φωτεινη ενταση καταναλωνοντας λιγοτερο.

----------


## pas2007

καταλαβα.
ευχαριστω για τα φωτα σας.

----------


## sakis

κριμα πραγματικα κριμα .... δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο να πω

----------


## pas2007

κατι ακομα. Σε μια τριφασική παροχή η κατανομή φορτίων γίνεται όπως θέλει ο ηλεκτρολόγος σε συνενόηση με τον πελάτη ή πχ. μια φάση για φώτα, μια για κλιματισμό και μια για τις συσκευες (ηλ.κουζινα,πλυντηρια, θερμοσιφωνες κ.α)?
Θα μπορούσε π.χ η ηλ. κουζίνα να μπει σε μια φαση μαζι με τον θερμοσιφωνα η κατι αλλο?

----------


## stom

> κριμα πραγματικα κριμα .... δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο να πω



Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης?

----------


## sakis

> κατι ακομα. Σε μια τριφασική παροχή η κατανομή φορτίων γίνεται όπως θέλει ο ηλεκτρολόγος* σε συνενόηση με τον πελάτη* ή πχ. μια φάση για φώτα, μια για κλιματισμό και μια για τις συσκευες (ηλ.κουζινα,πλυντηρια, θερμοσιφωνες κ.α)?
> Θα μπορούσε π.χ η ηλ. κουζίνα να μπει σε μια φαση μαζι με τον θερμοσιφωνα η κατι αλλο?



 
μαλιστα ....Μπαρε αν ο πελατης ειχε λογο στο πως θα γινει η κατανομη των φορτιων τοτε ολη η ελλδα θα ηταν ενα μεγαλο πυροτεχνημα 

Υπαρχουν κανονισμοι για το πως γινεται η κατανομη υπαρχουν συντελεστες  και ενα καρρο αλλα πραγματα και για να απντησω στην ερωτηση σου ναι μπορει να γινει αυτο που λες αρκει η παροχη σου να ειναι 3χ63 και πανω

----------


## sakis

> Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης?



φιλε stom  ο ποιητης θελει να πει οτι απο τις απαντησεις που εχουν δωθει σε αυτο το ποστ ειναι ολες  μαλακιες τουμπανα και να ζητησω συγνωμη εδω μια και ειπα ολες  γιατι πιθανον μεσα σε αυτες να ειναι και καποιες που να ειναι σωστες

απλα λογω φορτου εργασιας δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να πιασω ενα ενα τα ποστ και να εξηγησω τι γραφουν λαθος ..... θελει μιση μερα 


θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ κριμα να γραφουν ενα καρρο ασχετοι ενα καρρο ασχετα  ενω ολη η πληροφορια που θελεις υπαρχει δωρεαν  σε δεκαδες ιστοσελιδες  αρκει να γραψεις την λεξη ντιμμερ και θα καταλαβεις με απλα λογια  ποια ειναι η αρχη της λειτουργειας του ντιμμερ /////


που να απαντησω  ???? σε αυτον που δεν εχει καταλαβει τι ειναι ντιμμερ και τι ροοστατης  η τι ειναι ποτενσιομετρο  σε αυτον που δεν ξερει τον νομο του ωμ  ???? η σε αυτον που παρουσιαζει οτι το ντιμμερ λειτουργεια σαν PWM  .....

δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω .... απλα οτι ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμενος και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιο ειναι  το νοημα να γραφουμε αρλουμπες σε ενα ποστ ....αν δεν ξερουμε δεν γραφουμε ....αν δεν ξερουμε κοιταμε να μαθουμε ....

ειναι σαν να μπω εγω και να λεω την γνωμη μου σε κυκλωματα RF η μικροεπξεργαστες ενω δεν εχω απο αυτα την παραμικρη ιδεα

----------


## sakis

> Από όσο ξέρω όλα τα dimmer παίζουν με τη συχνότητα... Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι κάνουν οικονομία. Μάλιστα έχω ακούσει (δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσον ισχύει) οτι μιά λάμπα με dimmer καταναλώνει το ίδιο με μια ίδια λάμπα χωρίς dimmer. 
> 
> Τώρα με ένα απλό ποτενσιόμετρο δεν θα μπορέσεις να αυξομοιώσεις την ένταση της λάμπας... θα το κάψεις... 
> 
> Οπότε βασικα, θα έλεγα οτι δεν ισχύει η κατηγοριοποίηση αυτή.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ όμως να πω με σιγουριά γνώμη για το άν υπάρχουν dimmer που να κάνουν εξοικονόμηση... μήπως σου είπαν οτι αυτό που είδες δεν κανει για λαμπτήρες εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας?? αυτό ισχύει. Τα περισσότερα dimmer δεν είναι κατάλληλα για τέτοιες λάμπες. Αυτά που μπορούν να αυξομοιώσουν τετοιου τύπου λαμπτήρες είναι ειδικά και το γράφουν στις προδιαγραφές τους.



 
μπαρε δεν εχει νοημα η λεξη δεν νομιζω στα ηλεκτρονικα  υπαρχει ναι η οχι και γιατι  και στην τελικη γιατι γραφεις ενω λες οτι δεν ξερεις ???? για να μπερδευτει ο αρχικος ακομα παραπανω ???


ολα τα ντιμμερ που δουλεουν  με τριακκαι λαμπες πυρεακτωσεως  καταναλωνουν 1% ισχυ σε εσωτερικες καταναλωσεις και στο συνολο μαζι με το κυκλωμα ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΣΗ ΙΣΧΥ ΕΧΕΙς ΔΩΣΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΛΑΜΠΑ ΣΥΝ 1% 

ΞΑΝΑ ΑΝ ΑΝΑΨΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΛΑΜΠΑ100 ΒΑΤΤ  ΣΤΟ 50%  ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 52 ΒΑΤΤ 

ΑΥΤΑ ...

----------


## sakis

> τα dimmer με ποτενσιόμετρο δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πια, ακριβώς γιατί δεν πρόσφεραν εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας αφού η ισχύ που δεν πήγαινε στον λαμπτήρα καταναλώνονταν στα τυλίγματα του ρεοστάτη.
> τα σύγχρονα dimmer προσφέρουν εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας αφού μεταβάλουν την τάση τροφοδοσίας (όχι την συχνότητα) του λαμπτήρα. Οι κλασικοί λαμπτήρες εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας δεν δέχονται dimmer, υπάρχουν ειδικοί λαμπτήρες (ακριβότεροι και σπανιότεροι) για χρήση με dimmer. Για τους απλούς λαμπτήρες φθορισμού υπάρχουν ballast που συνδέονται με συστήματα ελέγχου φωτισμού (1-10V, dsi, dali, knx)



ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ

----------


## sakis

> αυτος εισαι... τωρα οτι ακουγετε για συχνοτητες ειναι βλακιες μιας και παντα εχουμε τα 50hz στην εξοδο... εχουμε στην ουσια ενα PWM με zero crossing στα 50Hz του δυκτιου...
> οικονομικα dimmer οπως ειπαμε δεν υπαρχουν αλλα τα παλια μη ηλεκτρονικα dimmer ειχαν μια συμαντηκη καταναλωση (φανταστητε τα σαν μια αντισταση)ενω τα ηλεκτρονικα οχι(φανταστητετα σαν ενα διακοπτη)...



ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ .... μην μπλεκεις τα πραγματα αλλο το  PWM  αλλο το zerocrosing  και μην μπερδευεις το διμμερ με το ποτενσιομετρο εναι τελειως διαφορετικο πραγμα

----------


## Nemmesis

> η σε αυτον που παρουσιαζει οτι το ντιμμερ λειτουργεια σαν PWM



αυτο το λες για μενα... αλλα να ρε ρωτησω κατι... στην ουσια στην εξοδο του τριακ δεν εχουμε εναν ¨αναποδο" PWM δλδ ειναι πρωτα η "νεκρη" περιοχη και μετα η αγωγημη? λεω κατι λαθος? αν δεν ειχαμε το zero crossing τοτε δεν θα ειχαμε και την συνχοτητα τον 100hz... λεω κατι λαθος?
εγω ειπα σαν παρομιοση ενα PWM με zerocrossing...
τα dimmer τα ξερω καλα πλεον για να λεω "αρλουμπες"
τωρα αν με το ορο PWM εσενα δεν σου αρεσει δεν μπορω να κανω κατι..
PWM δεν ειναι οταν εχουμε μια σταθερη συχνοτητα και μεταβαλουμε το ευρος του παλμου??? στα dimmer δεν εχουμε 100hz απο το zero crossing και αλλαζουμε την καθυστεριση στην οποια θα δωσει το triac? αυτο μηπως ειναι και ο ορος του PWM? 
για σενα PWM ειναι μονο swithing τροφοδοτικα? *P*ulse *W*idth *M*odulation δεν ειναι καποια συσκευη η καποια συγκεκριμενη τεχνολογια ειναι απλα ο ελενχος του ευρους παλμου, οποιουδηποτε παλμου... ασχετα ακομα και αν αυτος παραγετε με zero crossing

ξερεις οτι εισαι απο τα ατομα που "παω" εδω μεσα οποτε
δεν θα εχουμε παλι τπτ ανοητες παρεξιγησεις...

υγ. νομιζω οτι μπηκα στην λιστα σου απλα και μονο επειδη διαβασες βιαστηκα PWM στο μνμ μου...

----------


## Nemmesis

> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ .... μην μπλεκεις τα πραγματα αλλο το  PWM  αλλο το zerocrosing  και μην μπερδευεις το διμμερ με το ποτενσιομετρο εναι τελειως διαφορετικο πραγμα



διαβασε το ποστ μου...
επισης δεν θυμασε για το ωραιο σχεδιο που μου ειχες δωσει? αυτο για το ποτενσιομετρο που το ανεφερα? εγω μιλησα μονο για αντισταση (που στην ουσια αυτο ηταν τα παλια ΜΗ ηλεκτρονικα dimmer )  ξερεις εκεινα τα αρχαια συρματινα... μερικες ραπτομηχανες εχουν τετοιο συστημα ελενχου...

----------


## sakis

παναγιωτη ξερεις οτι μαζι δεν αρπαζομαστε ....παμε μαζι αρκετο καιρο πισω οποταν καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν σου τη λεω ...

Απλα και πολλες φορες εχω πει οτι πρπει να προσεχουμε τι λεμε γιατι ειναι πιθανον εμεις που ειμαστε λιγο μεγαλυτεροι να μιλαμε αλλη γλωσσα και καποιοι αλλοι πιο πιστιρικαδες να παρεμηνευσουν αυτα που λεμε ....

βασικα αυτο που λειπει απο το ποστ ειναι η ορολογια ....δλδ τι ειναι και πως δουλευει το καθε τι ....
το ντιμμερ ας πουμε κανει αποκορυφωση του ημιτονου με αποτελεσμα το ευρος του παλμου στην τελικη να ειναι ποιο λιγο και αρα το αποτελεσμα πιο χαμηλο ....(με  zero crossing η χωρις ) 

ο ροοστατης ειναι μια μεταβλητη αντισταση που ειναι συνδεμενη σε σειρα με μια καταναλωση οποτε ισχυουν οι νομοι των κολλητων μου φιλων ωμ και κιρχωφ 

το προβλημα ηταν οτι με αυτο που ειπες εδωσε πατημα στον αλλον ( δεν ξερω ποιον ) να μπλεξει ακομα περιοσσοτερο τα πραγματα ανφαροντας τα κοντρολερ για τα μοτερ εξαερισμου τα οποια φυσικα και ειναι PWM ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΝΤΙΜΜΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΡΟΟΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑΝΑΜΕ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ....


φιλικους χαιρετισμους sakis

----------


## Nemmesis

:Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## kentabros

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν έχετε υπόψη  κάποιο dimmer  για λαμπτήρες οικονομίας , ή έστω να λειτουργούν από τα 8 η 12 watt και πάνω. Γνωρίζω ότι τα  dimmer  που κυκλοφορούν με τις (ειδικές λάμπες οικονομίας για dimmer)  μπορούν να ντιμαριστούν από 40 έως 80% .
Ευχαριστώ  για τον χρόνο και της γνώσεις σας.

----------


## kentabros

Σε υλικό ράγας αναφέρομαι   ευχαριστώ

----------

